# mozzichi e bocconi



## beauxyeux

Mi è venuta in mente questa espressione:

a mozzichi e bocconi

Volevo chiedere se qualcuno mi sa dare qualche delucidazione in più, se secondo voi è un meridionalismo e se si può usare in un libro oppure è troppo colloquiale

Grazie mille


----------



## MünchnerFax

Io conoscevo _a spizzichi e bocconi_, attestata fra l'altro da Garzanti. Devo dire che non avevo ancora sentito la tua variante.


----------



## Necsus

Anch'io conosco "a spizzichi" o "a *pezzi* e bocconi", che è un po' meno colorita, se questo è il tuo timore. 
C'è già un thread su quest'espressione, qui.


----------



## sabrinita85

Anche io come Beuxyeux, ho sempre sentito _*a mozzichi e bocconi*_.


----------



## beauxyeux

Grazie a tutti


----------



## claudine2006

beauxyeux said:


> Mi è venuta in mente questa espressione:
> 
> a mozzichi e bocconi
> 
> Volevo chiedere se qualcuno mi sa dare qualche delucidazione in più, se secondo voi è un meridionalismo e se si può usare in un libro oppure è troppo colloquiale
> 
> Grazie mille


Io conoscevo la versione "a spizzichi e bocconi" (usata anche al Sud).


----------



## Gabibbo82

Qui a roma è un modo di dire utilizzato frequentemente e può esprimere:
-un modo di lavorare discontinuo, un lavoro che si interrompe sempre 
-un modo di parlare girandoci intorno, non esser chiari
-un difetto meccanico di un veicolo che procede in maniera non continua
-quando si è al telefono con poco segnale e si sente la voce a tratti o effetto voce metallica 
-espressione che spesso utilizza un maestro di scuola guida quando un neopatentato che non ha dimistichezza con la frizione procede a scatti

Spero di essere stato chiaro


----------



## luway

beauxyeux said:


> Mi è venuta in mente questa espressione:
> 
> a mozzichi e bocconi
> 
> Volevo chiedere se qualcuno mi sa dare qualche delucidazione in più, se secondo voi è un meridionalismo e se si può usare in un libro oppure è troppo colloquiale
> 
> Grazie mille



Per quanto la conosca e la comprenda, come espressione a me non verrebbe naturale usarla (ho vissuto per lo più nel nord-est del Paese), 'spizzichi e bocconi' sì. Quindi per rispondere alle tue domande, visti i commenti che precedono, mi verrebbe da dire che, sì, è un meridionalismo e che per la scelta riguardante il suo utilizzo forse dovresti avere almeno qualche altro parere da altre zone d'Italia. Ripeto, frasi come quella o "prendere a mozzichi", "ti mozzico" per me sono qualcosa di conosciuto (anche se non le utilizzerei), ma non so dirti se è così anche per altri 'quissù' 

ps: il punto dubbio è solo per 'mozzichi', nell'insieme quell'espressione (a spizzichi e bocconi) direi che è conosciuta e proprio nelle accezioni che dava Gabibbo.


----------



## pizzi

Gabibbo82 said:


> -un difetto meccanico di un veicolo che procede in maniera non continua
> -espressione che spesso utilizza un maestro di scuola guida quando un neopatentato che non ha dimistichezza con la frizione procede a scatti



Per quelle di contenuto automobilistico c'è *balzellon balzelloni*, che rende molto più l'idea di qualcosa che procede a singhiozzo e a salti .


----------



## luway

pizzi said:


> Per quelle di contenuto automobilistico c'è *balzellon balzelloni*, che rende molto più l'idea di qualcosa che procede a singhiozzo e a salti .



Bella, 'balzellon balzelloni'! 
(io conoscevo invece "a balzi e saltelli"...)


----------



## Soniacia

È un modo di dire tipicamente romano, indica "a stento", con difficoltà


----------



## ohbice

Gabibbo82 said:


> -un modo di parlare girandoci intorno, non esser chiari
> -un difetto meccanico di un veicolo che procede in maniera non continua
> -espressione che spesso utilizza un maestro di scuola guida quando un neopatentato che non ha dimistichezza con la frizione procede a scatti


Ma è vero? mozzichi e bocconi sta per esprimersi con ambiguità, o con reticenza? sta per un difetto meccanico? mai avrei accostato questo modo di dire, simile a "spizzichi e bocconi", con significati di questo genere.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @ohbice, per te _mozzichi e bocconi, _o _spizzichi e bocconi,_ cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Pietruzzo

claudine2006 said:


> Io conoscevo la versione "a spizzichi e bocconi" (usata anche al Sud


Qui nel sud-est estremo non sono ancora arrivati nè spizzichi nè mozzichi ( e bocconi). Almeno io non avevo mai sentito queste espressioni.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Boccone è una parola italiana comune, strano che non sia giunta nel Salento...


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Che bei suoni! Che belle espressioni!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Olaszinhok said:


> Boccone è una parola italiana comune, strano che non sia giunta nel Salento...


 Ovviamente mi riferivo al modo di dire "spizzichi/mozzichi e bocconi", non alle singole parole, tranne spizzichi che effettivamente non conoscevo.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Qui nel sud-est estremo non sono ancora arrivati nè spizzichi nè mozzichi


Non sono arrivati neanche in Emilia e (generalmente) in Lombardia: qui si dice solo _a pezzi e bocconi. _(E spero che - soprattutto i mozzichi - non arrivino proprio)


----------



## King Crimson

Tanto per aumentare la confusione, a me invece l'espressione "(a) spizzichi e bocconi" risulta comunissima. Mai sentito, invece, "mozzichi e bocconi".


----------



## bearded

King Crimson said:


> Tanto per aumentare la confusione, a me invece l'espressione "(a) spizzichi e bocconi" risulta comunissima.


Hai forse una mamma romana? E non ti risulta comunissimo anche ''a pezzi e bocconi''?


----------



## King Crimson

bearded said:


> Hai forse una mamma romana? E non ti risulta comunissimo anche ''a pezzi e bocconi''?



No a entrambe le domande, ma non pretendo che il mio parere sia rappresentativo di tutta la Lombardia (o anche solo Milano)


----------



## Olaszinhok

A me tutte le espressioni risultano  chiare e piuttosto comuni. Alcune avvertite come più locali, altre perfettamente italiane _standard_.


----------



## lorenzos

A Padova c'era un ristorante "Spizzichi e bocconi". Mozzichi mai sentito.


----------

